# Per JavaScript Java ansteuern - Welche Technik?



## Stephan222 (8. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht genau ob ich hier im richtigen Unterforum gelandet bin. Falls nicht, bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Ich habe hier eine Java Desktop Applikation, die bestimmte Berechnungen durchführt.
Visualisierung und Berechnung sind schon voneinander in verschiedenen Projekten getrennt.

Nun frage ich aber:
Was eignet sich nun um diese Berechnung für das Web zugänglich zu machen?
Am besten wäre es, wenn die Visulisierung im Browser stattfinden würde und dies wenn möglich auch ohne Java auf dem Clientsystem lauffähig ist.
Also das der Client nur mit HTML / JavaScript arbeitet und dann Anfragen an einen Server schickt, dieser dann die Berechnung vornimmt und das Ergebnis zurückschickt, welches dann wieder in HTML visualisiert wird.

Ich habe schon verschiedene Stichwörter aufgeschnappt, weiß aber nicht in welche Technologie ich mich einarbeiten sollte. SOAP? CORBA? JSP? Servlets? REST? Oder ist das alles nicht geeignet?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.


----------



## Noctarius (8. Aug 2011)

Wenn du schon Stichworte aufgeschnappt hast wieso versuchst du danach nicht erstmal eine Google-Session um dich darüber zu informieren, was sie bedeuten?

Als Tipp um es erstmal einfach zu halten: Schau dir mal Servlets an, gibt auch genug Tutorials dazu. Später kannst du dann auch auf Frameworks wie GWT oder ähnliches umschwenken.


----------



## JimPanse (8. Aug 2011)

Die einfachste Variante (Java Servlet + Ajax)

J2EE and AJAX: AJAX with Servlets

Nachteil ist natürlich das die Wiederverwendbarkeit beschränkt ist aber für das Verständnis sicherlich hilfreich oder du schaust dich gleich nach einem Java EE Web-Framework um was bereits eine Ajax-Schnittstelle implementiert.

Grüße


----------

